# Turkistan roaches humidity



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently received some roaches from Imginy and already there is one dropped ootheca at the front of the tub and a female with one hanging out the end of her abdomen, that was just at a glance so there's probably more. I know the humidity plays a large part in the hatching so what is the best range of humidity for them???

Many thanks,

Ben.M


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> I recently received some roaches from Imginy and already there is one dropped ootheca at the front of the tub and a female with one hanging out the end of her abdomen, that was just at a glance so there's probably more. I know the humidity plays a large part in the hatching so what is the best range of humidity for them???
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Ben.M


im not sure about the level of humidity but i breed mine easyly with just heatmat and fresh water like this









never have a problem, they lay egg sacks all over the place :lol2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok thanks 
I might up the humidity in mine a bit then


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I am glad they are doing well.

With higher humidity the turks will grow quicker, hatch out quicker and breed more.

The downside is with higher humidity they are more likely to get mites and mold and other bad things in your colony that will kill your roaches. Also they will need cleaning out more often if you keep them at a higher humidity.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

imginy said:


> I am glad they are doing well.
> 
> With higher humidity the turks will grow quicker, hatch out quicker and breed more.
> 
> The downside is with higher humidity they are more likely to get mites and mold and other bad things in your colony that will kill your roaches. Also they will need cleaning out more often if you keep them at a higher humidity.


The humidity is about 50-55%, do you think this is enough???


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

take a look at the site below it has a caresheet covering turks should answer all ur questions.

tony


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> take a look at the site below it has a caresheet covering turks should answer all ur questions.
> 
> tony


Thank you


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Thank you


your welcome ben, and thanks for the advert on someonelses post with regards to ebay sales. u posted our ebay sales cheers :no1:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> your welcome ben, and thanks for the advert on someonelses post with regards to ebay sales. u posted our ebay sales cheers :no1:


Your welcome too


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

In my experience, lateralis don't need much encouragement to breed. I never sprayed them or encouraged humidity but managed to increase my colony size by over ten times in 6 months.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

